# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Injected Evil: обзор нескольких методик обхода файерволов

## SDA

В этой статье я хочу описать техники, который позволят обойти большинство современных проактивных защит и фаерволов. Эта тема очень популярна и достаточно изъезжена, но что-то новое не появлялось уже достаточно большое количество времени. Помимо сугубо практического материала я представлю Вам необходимый теоретический минимум для того, чтобы въехать в тему самостоятельно, почувствовать вкус, который чувствует исследователь и взломщик. Конечно, все эти техники уже используются некоторое количество времени в виде приватных утилит. До этого времени подобная информация не появлялась в таком количестве, качестве и концентрате. Многое было сделано до меня другими исследователями. За это надо сказать им спасибо. За их смелость выложить на публичное мнение свои уникальные разработки. Обход описанный тут раннее нигде не появлялся, но базируется на некоторых известных техниках. Чтож приступим. 

http://www.wasm.ru/article.php?article=injected_evil

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

